# Der große Bilderthread :D



## New-Member (10. November 2008)

Huhu Hdro Spieler ,

Ich wollte hier einen Thread zum Aussehen eurer Chars erstellen , da ich noch recht neu im spiel bin intressiert es mich rießig wie eure Chars aussehen.

Ich stelle sobald ich mein neuen PC hab auch ein bild von meinem Zwergen wächter hoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg New-Member


----------



## Vetaro (10. November 2008)

(Für weitere Informationen, draufklicken)

*Malachit, die Hobbitwächterin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Lealyn, die wandernde Alchimistin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Flixl (10. November 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Gocu (10. November 2008)

hab zwar grad keine Ingame Screenshots aber die hier tuns's auch^^

Einmal mit Helm:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und einmal ohne:

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Ist meine Zierkleidung, aber das Set ist für gerade 50 gewordene Chars nicht schlecht


----------



## Moonstrider (10. November 2008)

Wo tust deinen Bart hin wenn den Helm aufsetzt? Oder is der nur angeklebt?^^


----------



## Knurrbauch (10. November 2008)

Den steckt er sich in den Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gocu (10. November 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Wo tust deinen Bart hin wenn den Helm aufsetzt? Oder is der nur angeklebt?^^



frag ich mich auch, das lustige ist wenn ich den Helm anhabe und nen Kaputzenumhang anziehe, ist mein Bart aufeinmal weg. Müsstest du mal sehen, einen Zwerg ohne Bart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Avyn (10. November 2008)

Moonstrider schrieb:


> Wo tust deinen Bart hin wenn den Helm aufsetzt? Oder is der nur angeklebt?^^


Den stopft er sich mit in die Rüstung. Ist schön warm und er brauch keine Angst haben dass dem Bart irgendwas im Kampf passiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bartholom (11. November 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Den steckt er sich in den Mund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



die anderen völker denken immer dass die zwerge im kampf "baruk khazad!!" schreien, in wirklichkeit heisst das aber "verdammter bart!" - wenn man unter dem helm den mund voller schweissnasser barthaare hat klingt das halt etwas undeutlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerossi (11. November 2008)

Dann zeig ich mal die "Hauptkollektionen" meiner Charaktere:

*Heermeister Gerondor:*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Jäger Gerossi:*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Barde Gerric:*
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (11. November 2008)

Könnte nicht endlich mal jemand den Threadnamen fixen, das geht ja mal gar nicht    (Aktuell: "Der große Bilderthrad ")


----------



## New-Member (11. November 2008)

ich kanns machen sag einfach in was^^


----------



## Liwanu (11. November 2008)

Wie wäre es in " Der große BilderthrEAd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " 

Ich glaub Vetaro geht es lediglich um den Schreibfehler.

Morgen kommen auch ein paar Pics von meinen Charakteren.


----------



## -bloodberry- (11. November 2008)

Es ging um den Rechtschreibfehler (den ich jetzt gefixt habe).


----------



## KICKASSEZ (11. November 2008)

New-Member schrieb:


> ich kanns machen sag einfach in was^^



dein bild is heiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fino (11. November 2008)

Hier Schurke Taegon auf dem Dach des Tänzelnden Ponys *g*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann Heermeister Finothir auf dem Breeberg (in Zierwerk)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein etwas kleinerer Jäger Amdoril auf den Feldern vor Michelbinge auf der Jagd

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch einmal Schurke Taegon, in Zierwerk (es heißt Ta-e-gon, nicht wie manche fälschlicherweise denken könnten Tägon oder ähnliches  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orkfluch (11. November 2008)

Hier ein kleines Bild in Forochel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Aralorn Narthan*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M_of_D (11. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von mir (schon etwas älter, muss mal ein neueres machen):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und mal noch ein Bild meiner Sippe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moormann (11. November 2008)

Hier ist mein Waffenmeister der Zwerge:

Mhorrin Fruchtzwerg, Schicksal des wiedergeborenen Thorog

http://s1b.directupload.net/file/d/1610/x4ccfugn_jpg.htm


----------



## hdro player (11. November 2008)

hier is mein waffi in action

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8a83-3-jpg.html


----------



## New-Member (11. November 2008)

KICKASSEZ schrieb:


> dein bild is heiss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ist ja auch Jessica Alba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (11. November 2008)

Moormann schrieb:


> Mhorrin Fruchtzwerg, Schicksal des wiedergeborenen Thorog
> http://s1b.directupload.net/file/d/1610/x4ccfugn_jpg.htm



Der arme Drache an einem Lachkrampf gestorben? *fg*

Mein Stäbchenwedler: Klick


----------



## Astrakiller (12. November 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem Barden:


Merto,Barde der Menschen ( Im moment Stufe 36.. Find keinen zum leveln auf Morthond *sniff* )

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (15. November 2008)

Mein kleiner Jäger.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. November 2008)

Kobold, endlich bemüht sich mal wieder jemand, seine Charaktere in einer spannenderen Pose zu zeigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frandibar (15. November 2008)

[attachment=5825:Frandibar5.jpg]


----------



## Kobold (15. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Kobold, endlich bemüht sich mal wieder jemand, seine Charaktere in einer spannenderen Pose zu zeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja... Was wäre ein Hobbit-Jäger, wenn er nicht seine schnellen Pfeile abschiessen könnte?
Alternativ hätte ich natürlich auch meine Auenlands-Gasthausliga-Tour darstellen können. Dies jedoch nur verschwommen und ohne Farben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerossi (15. November 2008)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Kobold, endlich bemüht sich mal wieder jemand, seine Charaktere in einer spannenderen Pose zu zeigen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok, Vetaro... extra für dich in spannender Pose  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Obwohl man hier nicht mehr allzuviel von der Kleidung sieht, und diese nicht mehr aktuell ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: In Zierwerk ist Herr Gerossi auf Seite 1 zu sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (25. Dezember 2008)

Bregon Strago - Wächter aus Rohan
(Mein Main seit Release und immer noch erst 35...^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz17 (7. Januar 2009)

Halli hallo,

dann gibts von mir auch mal 2 Bilder.



Der Zwerg ist ein Waffenmeister auf Level 50 (Main)

Der Hobbit ist ein Barde auf Level 50. (1.Twink)

Beide befinden sich auf dem Server Maiar. Liegen zur zeit leider still, da ich in den USA bin.

Gruss 
Möritz


----------



## -bloodberry- (7. Januar 2009)

Der Barde geht ja ab.


----------



## Madrake (7. Januar 2009)

Das Bild ist bei einer Wartepause in Garth Agarwen entstanden - mein Barde ist normalerweise Nichtraucher *hust* - das Rauchen hat er angefangen nach einigen nervigen Ivar Bluhand Versuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. ich habe Zierwerk an, nur die Schultern sind kein Zierwerk.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobra0168 (7. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Uruk-Schwarzpfeil, der in den Ettenöden auf Vanyar Helden verspeisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier nochmal mit nem Stammesbruder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (8. Januar 2009)

Der rechte war länger im Fitness-Studio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Akareon (8. Januar 2009)

So... da kommt mal mein Waffenmeister...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mal von vorne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eraboy (8. Januar 2009)

*Eraboy, Sohn von Bloodgalad (Hauptmann lv 60)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (8. Januar 2009)

*Es wird Abend*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------

*Etwas bewölkt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------

*Der Brandywald*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------

*Beim Felle Farmen, ebenfalls im Brandywald*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



--------------------------------------------------

*Eine kleine Pause am See*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Tarmarg (9. Januar 2009)

Meine kleiner Schurke wie er in Esteldin rumsteht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz17 (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

@Healor: sehr nette bilder, vorallem das erste gefällt mir gut und das letzte auch.
Aber auch an alle anderen sehr schöne Bilder. Würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn man mehr versuchen würde
seine chars in einer coolen postition darzustellen.

Gruß
Moritz


----------



## Eraboy (9. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... und noch eins von meinem R6 Schnitter Kronak


----------



## simoni (9. Januar 2009)

So hab mal nen alten Screen ausgepackt und bisschen bearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Werde mal in den nächsten Tagen neue reinstellen.
Edit: Ups bisschen klein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marc282 (9. Januar 2009)

Nargo mal wieder beim Angeln, der Fisch fängt sich nicht von allein.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healor (9. Januar 2009)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @Healor: sehr nette bilder, vorallem das erste gefällt mir gut und das letzte auch.
> Aber auch an alle anderen sehr schöne Bilder. Würde mich trotzdem freuen wenn man mehr versuchen würde
> ...



Vielen dank.

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue  bekomme ich gleich lust meinen Account wieder zu reaktivieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kontinuum (9. Januar 2009)

ich wusste garnicht dass man angeln kann... oder ist das nur nen interface-emote?


----------



## Flixl (9. Januar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Illnath (11. Januar 2009)

So ich hätte wahrscheinliche unzählige Screenshots, ein paar meiner aktuellen Lieblingsbilder wähle ich mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Stufe 60 Hobbitdose im aktuellen Gewand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einer der optischen coolsten Bosse in LOTRO: Gwathnor.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Schürkchen auf Raubzug im Garten Galadriels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch Grenzer brauchen einmal eine Pause! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An was der kleine Schuft wohl gerade denkt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei uns in HDRO definieren wir "Epic Loot!11" ein wenig anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mmmmhhh! Lustige lila fleckige Pilze naschen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Zuviel genascht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Badadadadadadada! Wat wie ich muss das machen damit der Troll schläft? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ORKZE!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyrobs (11. Januar 2009)

Hier mein Waffi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier mein Kundi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch das lustige such die Freeps Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (11. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kurz nach Sonnenaufgang in den Nordhöhen, gleichzeitig dazu der +5%XP-Buff... das bringt Zuversicht in die Herzen der Freien Völker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tarmarg (11. Januar 2009)

Ein sehr schönes Bild was du da geschossen hast Knurrbauch. 
Zeigt mal wieder sehr schön die wunderbare Grafik von Herr der Ringe wie ich finde.


----------



## Moritz17 (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
jap ein sehr schönes Bild Knurrbauch. 
Die Grafik von HDRO ist aber auch die beste
Gruss
Moritz


----------



## MoVedder (31. Januar 2009)

Ach ist Forochel schön^^.


----------



## Xzyri (31. Januar 2009)

wer will da noch böse buben hauen^^


----------



## Leigh (31. Januar 2009)

Oh, wo ist das denn?
Ich spiele mit so schlechter Grafik, das erkenne ich nicht wieder...


----------



## Knurrbauch (31. Januar 2009)

Das ist die "letzte Brücke" zwischen den einsamen Landen und den Trollhöhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xzyri (31. Januar 2009)

genau^^


----------



## Xzyri (31. Januar 2009)

ein alter bekannter^^


----------



## Marc282 (31. Januar 2009)

nochmal ein paar Bilder...
Beim Angelfest...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konzert im Auenland...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein Schatz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kobold (31. Januar 2009)

Die Dame Galadriel ist so... "knuffig"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (31. Januar 2009)

Heermeister Lasodal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch 2 sehr schöne Bilder wo ich einfach knippsen musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



herrlich wunderschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorghi (31. Januar 2009)

Wirklich ein paar sehr schöne Bilder hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so möchte ich auch etwas beitragen:

Auch ein Wächter braucht mal ne Pause



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Welch Aussicht, eines Gedichtes würdig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sollte sich mal ein Nicht-Lotro-Spieler hierher verirren: Ja, das ist Ingame Grafik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo steckt nur der Heiler *grübel*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Forochel bei Tag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Forochel bei Nacht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Find ich auch immer interessant: Der UI Aufbau



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wo bin ich da nur wieder reingeraten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schöne Grüße aus Bree



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (31. Januar 2009)

Sehr geile bilder besonders das von knurbach werd am 2 mal wieder reinschauen und evtl dann auch wieder reaktivieren


----------



## Vetaro (31. Januar 2009)

Das sind mir hier zu viele grüne Wiesen und bunte Felder.
Gegenaktion: Moria-Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle)


----------



## Xzyri (31. Januar 2009)

noch ein paar eindrücke^^

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-1-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-2-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-4-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-7-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-9-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-a-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-b-jpg.html

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/9mjh-c-jpg.html


----------



## Vetaro (31. Januar 2009)

...Man kann Namen übrigens auch ausschalten...


----------



## Lorghi (4. Februar 2009)

Man kennt das ja aus der Filmbranche: Es kommt hin & wieder vor, das sich Fehler in Filme einschleichen. Ein Gladiator in Rom trägt plötzlich ne Armbanduhr, durch eine mittelalterliche Fantasylandschaft sieht man in der Ferne ein Auto fahren usw.

Mir ist gestern so etwas in Lotro aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da hat eine Statistin in Tinnundir doch tatsächlich vergessen, ihre Freizeitschuhe auszuziehen o.O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (4. Februar 2009)

Also einer von uns braucht eine neue Brille. Oder so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (4. Februar 2009)

Hier mal was von mir






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moritz17 (4. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

@Vetaro
Schöne Bilder und die Aktion finde ich auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber auch die Auenland Bilder gefallen mir sehr gut. Da kann man mal wieder sehen wie schön die Grafik in HDRO ist.

hier auch nochmal n Bild von meiner Sippe (leider ist die Grafik nicht die Beste)

Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Dwarim (4. Februar 2009)

Mein Zwerg in Eregion:
[attachment=6697:ScreenShot00010.jpg]


Und nochmal von hinten (ebenfalls in Eregion):
[attachment=6698:ScreenShot00033.jpg]



MfG
Dwarim


----------



## Gromthar (4. Februar 2009)

Evendim:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Forochel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bruchtal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Showdown in Mirobel:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor Durins Tor:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Help!?:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DER Balrog:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (5. Februar 2009)

Beim vorletzten Bild kann man nochmal sehr schön sehen, was die Entwickler hier falsch gemacht haben: Als ich vor diesem Kerl stand, habe ich gelacht, statt Angst zu haben. Ich meine.. wie sieht der denn aus, ist er aus Azeroth ausgebrochen?


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Februar 2009)

Ich hab spontan an Hyboria statt Azeroth denken müssen, versteh aber völlig was du meinst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arieos (5. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab ein Huhn als Zierwerk  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kasching (5. Februar 2009)

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=screenshot00004hjkq.jpg
mein zwerg in bree ...


----------



## Flixl (5. Februar 2009)

*gelöscht*


----------



## Blödknight (5. Februar 2009)

Die Bilder sind klasse!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da habe ich  gleich wieder lust auf LotRO bekommen.
Vielleicht finde ich auf meinem alten Rechner noch ein paar Bilder, die reiche ich dann später nach.


mfg.

Edit: 

http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scr...hot00003zi8.jpg

http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scr...hot00002ys5.jpg

http://img7.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scr...hot00001zv5.jpg

http://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...hot00000xw5.jpg


----------



## arieos (7. Februar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der wohl mit beeindruckendste Boss ...

für mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Gocu (7. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch noch ein paar Bilder im Ordner gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...hot00071bk0.jpg

http://img502.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...hot00009ei8.jpg

http://img266.imageshack.us/my.php?image=s...hot00183vv7.jpg

Und mein Lieblingsbild

http://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=scr...hot00068iv0.jpg


----------



## Mister-Loki (1. Juni 2009)

Um den Thread mal wieder auszubuddeln ( Bin für einen Stick )  zeige ich mal mein Aktuelles Lieblingsbild.
Da ich erst vor 3 Tagen wieder angefangen hab ein Bild aus dem Startgebiet mit meinem lvl 13 Waffenmeister und zugelaufenem Füchslein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich denke mal in nächter zeit leg ich noch einiges nach... könnte Pausenlos Screenshots machen.... hach ist das alles schön.


----------



## Neptin (15. Juli 2009)

Nachdem ich im Spiel ständig irgendwelche Screenshots anfertige, und diese nicht nur ungesehen im zuständigen Ordner verstauben sollen, hier ein paar Eindrücke:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juli 2009)

Deine Links funktionieren alle nicht, neptin. Pack die bilder doch lieber direkt hier in den thread oder lad sie auf 'ner seite hoch, die nicht so blöd ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neptin (15. Juli 2009)

Dank Buffed durfte ich alle Bilder nochmals hochladen - der Linkschutz hat die URLs zerrissen. Nun dürften jedoch alle Bilder funktionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (15. Juli 2009)

Ja, besser so. Und hochgeladen bei 'ner Seite die nicht suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

